# [Restauration impossible] SAV et jailbreak



## jeremymagi (16 Juin 2012)

Bonjour, 
ce matin mon iPad 2 ne veut plus s'allumer, après maintes manipulation (DFU, reboot, hard reboot..., je pense donc que c'est la batterie qui est morte (même si cela fait que 8 mois que j'ai mon ipad). Donc je pense au SAV, mais le problème c'est que mon ipad était jailbreaker avant qu'il ne s'allume plus et vu que le jailbreak annule la garantie, pourront-ils me le réparer ou même m'échanger mon ipad contre un neuf.
Vu qu'il ne s'allume plus, ils ne pourront pas vérifier si il a été jailbreaké, si ?
Et si ils s'en aperçoivent me le renverront-ils ?


----------



## jeremymagi (16 Juin 2012)

Up svp


----------



## fanougym (16 Juin 2012)

Salut, 

Ipad branché en USB, écran noir ?


----------



## jeremymagi (16 Juin 2012)

fanougym a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Ipad branché en USB, écran noir ?



Oui sur secteur comme à l'ordinateur. Mais ce n'est pas ma question, j'ai déjà tout esssayer je sais que c'est la batterie qui est morte, tu ne sais pas pour ma question d'origine ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h39 ----------

Up svp


----------



## jeremymagi (17 Juin 2012)

Up, je suis désespéré ...


----------



## fanougym (17 Juin 2012)

Point de certitudes sur cette question...
Qui ne tente rien n'a rien.

et au pire.


----------



## jeremymagi (17 Juin 2012)

fanougym a dit:


> Point de certitudes sur cette question...
> Qui ne tente rien n'a rien.
> 
> et au pire.



Ils vont me le renvoyer même si il est jailbreaké ? ou vont-ils le garder ?


----------



## fanougym (17 Juin 2012)

Il sera renvoyé, en l'état.


----------

